# New Decoy Dog



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Just bought a 5 month old full brother to my big dog Havoc. This pup's name is Ruckus and I will pick him up in Nov.

Ruckus










Havoc










1/2 sister Chaos


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Can't wait to see him in action.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Me too. Hope he's half as good as his big brother.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Havoc and Ruckus...LOL Nice names, I like it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice looking dog, the next needs a name like "riot"


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Havoc, Chaos and Ruckus. My wife names them. I have no idea why I need 3 dogs?????? I have a guy that wants to buy my female but I was informed she's not going anywhere. So if I go off the deep end and get a 4th it shall be called Riot!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool pics. Nice looking dogs too ! I have 3 labs, had to have a 4th put to sleep in Dec. If you've got the room who cares ? LOL They keep me active and company.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

Names are great man. And like everyone's said dogs are mans best friend, can't have to many. Just remember then don't get mad at u like women.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Very nice looking!....why do you have to wait til Nov. to pick him up?


Training?

You don't have to be exact, but how much does a dog like that go for?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Great Looking pooches! Great names too. I look forward to more of your videos.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, training. The pup was $300. It's $75 a month for the first 6 months then $150 a month for the infield training. I have $1,700 in Havoc and have been offered $3,000 for him.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info, where do have the training done at?

I would love to have a dog like that to hunt with, not to even shoot the coyotes but just to watch the dogs work. Keep posting the video's their fun to watch!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Tony Tebbe in Lovington, NM raises and trains the dogs I use. I'll try to get some more videos soon. I'm terrible on the camera. My buddy Jeff that has the spotted dog has some great videos, I'll post a good one of his later.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice dog. Like the names. Have you seen any yote pups out yet.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

RWP45 said:


> Nice dog. Like the names. Have you seen any yote pups out yet.


I saw a pup out the other day and a buddy of mine caught a live one now she's a pet. Not sure how that will work out for him


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

>


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Grass is so tall I couldn't see an elephant! No pups either.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beets said:


> I saw a pup out the other day and a buddy of mine caught a live one now she's a pet. Not sure how that will work out for him


 Put it in a cage made from hog wire during hunts as a live decoy, and hit the pup distress. And when she's in heat--do the same but do a female invite.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beets said:


> I saw a pup out the other day and a buddy of mine caught a live one now she's a pet. Not sure how that will work out for him


I don't know about indiana but capturing a wild animal like that is illegal here in AZ


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I don't know about indiana but capturing a wild animal like that is illegal here in AZ


Same here in Kansas.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I don't know about indiana but capturing a wild animal like that is illegal here in AZ


I don't know of any that would allow it at all.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think you could get to the field with one without everything within a mile hearing you and I sure don't think you could carry a cage in too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Put it in a cage made from hog wire during hunts as a live decoy, and hit the pup distress. And when she's in heat--do the same but do a female invite.


I know you're not serious about this either....Sheriff Joe would throw you in the slammer for animal cruelty, because there are three types of criminals that Sheriff Joe really doesn't like...Those who are here illegally and animal abusers


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I know you're not serious about this either....Sheriff Joe would throw you in the slammer for animal cruelty, because there are three types of criminals that Sheriff Joe really doesn't like...Those who are here illegally and animal abusers


 Hold on, a cage does not an animal abuser make. Lack of food, water, and shade would. Of course they dont make dog ear plugs though...


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

In Oregon it is illegal to keep game animals in captivity, but coyotes are not game animals.

I think it might be legal here. I've heard of dogs that were half coyote and half domestic. I suppose the bitch was probably domestic and got bred by a coyote.

I think any bitch in heat would attract coyotes.

You might also consider making a bitch in heat wear a pad and then use the stuff on the pad to make a misting scent.


----------

